# Pumpkin pie in Malaga



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Eek! I just found out that pumpkin pie filling is unavailable or at least very hard to find in the Malaga area. Does anyone have idea as to where I can find it? Or does anyone have an extra can around I can buy? Don't laugh but I am also looking for crescent rolls. (Like the Pillsbury kind you roll up and bake in the oven). Any help is most welcome.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Eek! I just found out that pumpkin pie filling is unavailable or at least very hard to find in the Malaga area. Does anyone have idea as to where I can find it? Or does anyone have an extra can around I can buy? Don't laugh but I am also looking for crescent rolls. (Like the Pillsbury kind you roll up and bake in the oven). Any help is most welcome.



Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola?? They have all the British "goodies" that we maybe missing over here - so could be worth a try.....????

Jo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know Spain, but in France you just about have to find an American food shop (usually run by an expat) to find pumpkin pie filling. However, I can report from experience that the locally grown pumpkins work perfectly well for pie - even if they aren't the big, orange jack-o-lantern kind of pumpkin you may be used to. (If you can find pumpkin in the marketplace, you can often buy just a chunk rather than the whole thing.)

If you need instructions how to turn real pumpkin into pie filling, let me know. I've been doing it all fall as we harvest our US-style pumpkins from the garden. It's messy, but it's fun.
Cheers,
Bev

PS Forget the crescent rolls. I've never seen them anywhere in Europe, not even in the American food shops.


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't know Spain, but in France you just about have to find an American food shop (usually run by an expat) to find pumpkin pie filling. However, I can report from experience that the locally grown pumpkins work perfectly well for pie - even if they aren't the big, orange jack-o-lantern kind of pumpkin you may be used to. (If you can find pumpkin in the marketplace, you can often buy just a chunk rather than the whole thing.)
> 
> If you need instructions how to turn real pumpkin into pie filling, let me know. I've been doing it all fall as we harvest our US-style pumpkins from the garden. It's messy, but it's fun.
> Cheers,
> ...


Hi Bev, thanks for your honest input. Do I need a food processor to make pie filling from real pumpkins? I have a hand blender but not a food processor or chopper. Katie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Hi Bev, thanks for your honest input. Do I need a food processor to make pie filling from real pumpkins? I have a hand blender but not a food processor or chopper. Katie


Actually, you're supposed to be able to do it with an old fashioned potato ricer - but we have one of those and I haven't had much luck using it. (Then again, I usually roast the pumpkin pieces in the oven for about 45 minutes and peel them once they are cooked. To mash it, you can then pop the peeled, roasted pieces in a pot with some water to steam it a while longer.)

Basically, you just cook the living whatsis out of the pumpkin, and then mash the cooked pumpkin flesh however you can. (Like making mashed potatoes)

Ideally you want to somehow strain out the stringy part, but you can always sieve the results of your mashing process - or use a colander with somewhat large-ish holes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, you're supposed to be able to do it with an old fashioned potato ricer - but we have one of those and I haven't had much luck using it. (Then again, I usually roast the pumpkin pieces in the oven for about 45 minutes and peel them once they are cooked. To mash it, you can then pop the peeled, roasted pieces in a pot with some water to steam it a while longer.)
> 
> Basically, you just cook the living whatsis out of the pumpkin, and then mash the cooked pumpkin flesh however you can. (Like making mashed potatoes)
> 
> ...


Okey Dokey. I will give it a try if I can't find it in a can. Thanks! Katie


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

That or jump in car and pop up to "Alfredos Barbacoa" in Madrid. I'm sure he'll have something.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Okey Dokey. I will give it a try if I can't find it in a can. Thanks! Katie


Let us know how it turns out. Oh by the way what are you using for spices? Can not find all spice anywhere either. And nutmeg forget it. 

If anyone knows where I can find these spices let me know.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if will help, but allspice comes from a plant called pimento in Jamaica. The spanish name for it may be a variation on "pimento."

Or, I have a pumpkin pie recipe that calls simply for cinnamon and finely chopped candied ginger (which you can get in France at Chinese food shops or stands). You don't really need much other spice with a quarter cup of the candied ginger! (Oh, and a good shot of cognac in the pie filling, too.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey expats, thank you for encouraging me to make pumpkin pie from scratch. It was easy AND delicious. The funny thing was the spices. My recipe called for cinamon, ground cloves and allspice. Since I couldn't find allspice I put in ginger, nutmeg and "ground" cloves. I couldn't find anything but whole cloves so I took a hammer to them and ended up with roughly ground cloves which looked like little slivers of wood. Yummy. The pie was terrific. My son and I are making another tonight. Thank you so so much, Katie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We have home made Pumpkin soup regularly, its lovely, especially on these cold nights!


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> We have home made Pumpkin soup regularly, its lovely, especially on these cold nights!


Sounds terrific. I'd enjoy having the recipe if it is easy to send along. K


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Serves 4 - 6
15ml/1 tbsp sunflower oil
25 g/l oz/2 tbsp butter
1 large onion sliced
675g/1.5 lbs pumpkin cut into large chunks
450g/1 lb potatoes, sliced
600 ml/1 pint/2.5 cups vegetable stock
A good pinch of freshly grated nutmeg
5ml / 1 tspn chopped fresh taragon
600 ml/1 pint/2.5 cups milk
5-10 ml/1-2 tsp lemon juice
salt & freshly ground black pepper

Heat the oil & butterin a heavy based saucepan and fry the onion for 4-5 minutes over a gentle heat until soft but not browned, stirring frequently

Add the pumpkin & sliced potatoes stir well then cover and sweat over a low heat for about 10 minutes until the negs are almost tender, stirring occasionally to stop them sticking to the pan

Stir in the stock, nutmeg, tarragon and seaoning. Bring to the boil and then simmer for about 10 minutes until the vegs are completely tender

Allow to cool slightly then pour into a food processor or blender and process until smooth. Pour back into a clean saucepan and add the milk. Heat gently and then taste, adding the lemon joice and extra seasoning if necessary. Serve piping hot

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Serves 4 - 6
> 15ml/1 tbsp sunflower oil
> 25 g/l oz/2 tbsp butter
> 1 large onion sliced
> ...


Thanks for sending that along. Nothing better than soup on a cold day. K


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Nothing better than soup on a cold day.


Oh - I dunno - FABADA for example would get my vote.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anaobregon warms the cockles of my heart!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Anaobregon warms the cockles of my heart!


Steve - have you had your eyes tested recently


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I fall in lust every time I see her! IAC she has usually got some new bits!! LOL


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Where do you ge the pumpkin for the soups and pies?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> Where do you ge the pumpkin for the soups and pies?


Well I just came back from Pedregeur market and there were people selling lods of it.

I suspect if you visit your local farmers market or sunday market you will find some


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I just came back from Pedregeur market and there were people selling lods of it.
> 
> I suspect if you visit your local farmers market or sunday market you will find some



Thanks Strav will try that next week, s it is too late to go today.


----------

